

Pantone Color Institute Announces PANTONE Minion Yellow - jjp
http://www.pantone.com/pci/pages/index.aspx?pg=21182&from=hp

======
sz4kerto
""Just as the sun’s rays enliven us, PANTONE Minion Yellow is a color that
heightens awareness and creates clarity, lighting the way to the intelligence,
originality and the resourcefulness of an open mind – this is the color of
hope, joy and optimism," said Leatrice Eiseman, Executive Director, Pantone
Color Institute."

Wow, like watching Mad Men (60's copywriting :) )

------
kenny_r
The minions pictured on the very same page are clearly a darker shade of
yellow. When I grap the pantone color with a color picker I get #f8e763, while
a minion gives me #fad24e.

~~~
dr_zoidberg
That could be from a number of different effects, ranging from render
parameters (of either the minions, the color sample or both) to optical
ilussions. Also, they may already have a similar colour and chose to name
"minion yellow" a new shade, which still resembles the minion's iconic colour.

------
marvel_boy
And what is the exact Pantone color for the Minion Yellow?

~~~
jacobolus
It’s a new color they’re adding, not an existing Pantone chip.

Pantone as a collection of colors is not a color order system. It has no
organizing principle, and given the identifier of a Pantone color, there’s no
way to predict what the color looks like. It’s just an arbitrary and
idiosyncratic collection of specific color swatches. Pretty similar in
principle to, say, the set of named Crayola crayon colors.

As a way of specifying colors, it’s a truly awful standard, compared to a real
color order system like the Munsell system, Natural Color System, CIELAB, or
the like.

